# Dianabol DS(blue hearts) only cycle



## ste roid (Feb 19, 2012)

ive got 100 dbol blue hearts im thinking of running it like this.... 3 a day for 1st week and then up the dosage to 4 for the rest and back to 3 on the last week i will be taking no liver protection and if you have done any dbol only cycles tell me the gains you got and what gains you kept and side affects.

im 20, im 6ft and im 13.2 stone


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

You had Oxys before I went to bed! :/


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Run it at the same level through out. Id run it at 40mg a day, although that will only last 3.5 weeks. Ideally you would want to run it for a couple more if you can.

Just get some Milk Thistle caps from your local health food shop. Really cheap, that will do for Liv protection.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't bother with liver protection/milk thistle, it does f*ck all. Your liver is designed to repair and cleanse itself, it's busy doing that whilst you're using the Dbol, by throwing in more crap for it to deal with - isn't going to help..


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Fair enough, not everyone bothers.

I just find when im running an oral, I am also running injectables, add to that all the extra protein you are putting in your system, probably creatine and whey protein etc. A little something that can help my liver wont hurt.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe. It's just it's something else for your liver to process, so I imagine it'd just put even more stress on. A lot of debate as to whether they're worth it or not! No definitive answer though so each to their own I guess!!


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

@ 02:37 this morning you was gonna do oxy's.......................why dont you stack em and really bulk up? lololololol


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Would you need any form of PCT after that course?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

having a clean diet with lots of water 6 weeks pre cycle 0 alcohol as well would be far better than running milk thistle during cycle .


----------



## ste roid (Feb 19, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> You had Oxys before I went to bed! :/


i have both but im just getting info to see which is better


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Run both. That way you can run less of each but prolong the cycle to at least six weeks


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Bro 20 Is young to be doing aas.

Your test levels are high enough to make great gains just by eating the right foods in the right amounts and training hard.

And yes any aas be it injectible or oral require pct cause they all shut you down and if you think you can't get swole at 20 natty then see how it is when your test levels hit rock bottom. You'll lose gains rapidly, feel like **** and possibly get a case of gyno.

Even if it's just some tribulus run something to kickstart your natty test production.

Overall do your research mate seems your not very savvy with aas.


----------



## ste roid (Feb 19, 2012)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> Bro 20 Is young to be doing aas.
> 
> Your test levels are high enough to make great gains just by eating the right foods in the right amounts and training hard.
> 
> ...


I've already been shut down ive had a oral only cycle of dbols before but i did it stupid


----------



## ste roid (Feb 19, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Run both. That way you can run less of each but prolong the cycle to at least six weeks


im wanting to keep the gains though and ive herd if i go on naps when ive finished them ill be lighter than when i started


----------

